# 6ft6 texas waderstix "ole school"



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

this is a 6ft6 with a 7 inch full cork grip no fore grip gold frame titanium guides.
this blank is one of a few of the ole school st croix blank's that we used to be able to get that are no longer avaliable.
i still have a few 6ft6 & a few 7ftrs some are split & some are full cork so there is kind of pretty much what i have is what i have!!
i thought as long as i was waiting on some stuff to arrive i would take some time to build this one & if it doesn't sell i will hold it until xmas i alway's have the last minute shopper at that time of the year.
this rod build is nice & light 7 work's very well with plastic & small top waters it is a med light but not wimpy light it does have a soft play one that you want while playing a nice trout!!
some of you ole timer's will know what i mean when i say this is what trout rod's used to be about, it was the go to for wading.
so if you think you like the ole style trout rod this just might be right up your alley.
enjoy
stix


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Very cool!


----------

